# When Did The Scales Tip?



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I have been reflecting on my recent and upcoming decisions regarding cigars purhcases. What I discovered is that the balance of NC vs. Habanos purchases has now tipped in favor of Habanos.

It has been just over a year now since I plunged headfirst into the world of cigars. Since then, I have ceased being a passive consumer smoking whatever was tossed my way. Instead, I have become an active cigar enthusiast seeking to development my palate and learn more about the hobby.

As with most new cigar smokers, my first experiences were with NCs, and cheap ones at that. I quickly learned what a good cigar could be like through educated purchases and generous bombs from fellow gorillas.

Then along came my first Cuban...  If one spends their entire life in a box, their expectations will be limited. Well, my world of cigar expectations were shattered. For me, the vast majority of NCs, even super-premium ones, were as if a chef were trying to cover inferior ingredients with seasoning. Having tasted the real McCoy, I nervously made my first purchase, and others since then.

Over the past few months, my purchases of NCs have come to a near halt. The only NCs I buy now are the ones that I know I really like or ones that have great value for the money. (La Aroma de Cuba for example) Now, I'd rather buy fewer cigar, but spend that hard earned money on higher-end sticks. The reality is that for the same price or less than a super premium NC, I can get a great Habanos that dosn't require that much aging to smoke well.

So for me, I've reached the point where I purchase more Habanos than NCs. When or how long did it take you guys to reach this point? (for those of you who have)


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Same here, life's too short to smoke :BS I only buy a box of my favorites N/C's from JR's, FLOR DE A. ALLONES, a few Padrons Annv, and the rest are Cubans. A box of cheap cubans beats a box of not sure if there going to be good N/C. Smoke less - enjoy more :w


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Excluding golf course cigars, I've been more Cuban than non-Cuban for quite a while. In terms of overall acquisitions, though, I'm still more non-Cuban because I buy a whole lot of $1-$3 cigars for the course (it's real easy to go through a box/bundle in a weekend).


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Well said. I got to this point about 3 months after I arrived here at CS, or about 5 or 6 months after I started smoking cigars seriously.

Habanos for me from here on out, but I will still entertain NCs that I like such as Padron Anni's, X000 series, LFD, Fuentes, Anejos, Oliva Bold, etc.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Jeff said:


> Then along came my first Cuban...  If one spends their entire life in a box, their expectations will be limited. Well, my world of cigar expectations were shattered. For me, the vast majority of NCs, even super-premium ones, were as if a chef were trying to cover inferior ingredients with seasoning.


so it's not hype?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Happened a few months back for me Jeff. I still enjoy smoking a few NCs that I buy myself (LAdCs like you, Graycliff Expresso, Fuente Hemingways and Anejos), and ones that are gifted to me by friends (mostly from the Jungle). But except for the few that I mention above, the vast majority of what I buy and what I smoke are the "Non-NCs". When I started here, I save a habano for a special occassion. Now, I look at each day above ground as a special occassion, smoke what I like best and try to buy or trade for more of the same. Life seems too short to smoke rockets and save the good ones for special days....life holds no guarantees except death, taxes, and that I'll smoke a good one with another Gorilla every chance I get.


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

I still smoke Nc's (Hemingways & Toranos) most of the time reserving the habanos for weekends and such, but since joining this club and seeing fivers and such for sale I have way more interest than I ever have in the habanos. You damn habano sellin bastiges!


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm there with you Jeff. Other than my Padron's about all I purchase any more is Cubans. I bought my first box to be used only for special occasions and I must have had a ton of special occasions that month.


----------



## NGuay (Dec 7, 2005)

I've only been smoking cigars for about 3 months now, but I stopped buying nc's about a month after I started. I'll pick up a few sticks occasionally from the b&m to keep a relationship with them, but my what's in my humidor and what I smoke is almost exclusively habanos.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Me too...most of what I've purchasd since the beginning of the year has been habanos...


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Jeff, I'm with you, but kind of started where you are now, with a bit of difference. I got hooked by better cigars in the first place, so I have yet to make the mistake of smoking dog rockets.

So far, everything I own is a better NC or a handful of Cubans that I've tried before and now know I like. To borrow your analogy, I tend to 'mix it up' and smoke a little of everything, the same way I'd get bored with only Italian all the time if I didn't get a smattering of Chinese, Greek, French, Southern and other cuisines.

Then again, that might change in time. I don't consider good ISOMs to any be 'better' than good NC's... just different, each worthy in their own right.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> I don't consider good ISOMs to any be 'better' than good NC's... just different, each worthy in their own right.


Great point!
It is all so personal.
Different taste buds.
Different moods on different days.
The cool thing about cigars is there is no lack of variety for all to try.
I love ISOMs but love Padron Annis as much.

There are great premium ISOMs that sit on top of the world.
On the other hand, there are others that you would like to flush down the toilet but you are afraid you might clog it.

It just plain varies but similar to Jeff and all that have posted, I have found myself craving mostly ISOMs.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Happened a few months back for me Jeff. I still enjoy smoking a few NCs that I buy myself (LAdCs like you, Graycliff Expresso, Fuente Hemingways and Anejos), and ones that are gifted to me by friends (mostly from the Jungle). But except for the few that I mention above, the vast majority of what I buy and what I smoke are the "Non-NCs". When I started here, I save a habano for a special occassion. Now, I look at each day above ground as a special occassion, smoke what I like best and try to buy or trade for more of the same. Life seems too short to smoke rockets and save the good ones for special days....life holds no guarantees except death, taxes, and that *I'll smoke a good one with another Gorilla every chance I get*.


Like tomorrow. Just called Jeff. Drills holding court and just killin em with kindness. Can't wait. I get in at 11.25 on NW./Continental out of Cincy.

See ya there.

And Jeff for me it was right after Mo bombed me last Feb. It's been 95/5% since on my bukying habits. Maybe 90/10 on smoking.


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

A long time ago. My friend first introduced me to cigars in the mid 1990's and I've smoked a lot of different sticks since then, but aside from Padron I'm drawn to Habanos. Be it yard sticks (JLP,) daily smokes (KDT, RyJ Coronitas en Cedro,) or higher end morsels (Mag 46, M2) I'm in a mach speed dive down that slope!


----------



## jivedaddy (Jan 18, 2006)

I had all but given up except for an occasional NC cigar that I had in the Humi-I went to Europe last summer with my wife and bought and smoked some Cubans while there, and rembered what a great cigar tasted like. I brought some back and got back into smoking only ISOM's, as that is the taste I really like. I haven't looked back since!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am at 95% Habanos and 5% Non Cubans.

The non Cubans consist of Fuentes and Opus. Maybe a few Pams.

The habanos definately have a better taste and for the money they are definately worth it.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I just started with the Cubans - PSD4s, PSP2s, BBFs, Lusitanias, VR Famosos - for now. But honestly, I like some of the good NCs I've had just, OK maybe almost, as much. I think my Cubans need some age, and the ones I've had are good, but they are not hitting on all cylinders yet. So, it's hard to say on any given day. I'm sure I would like a primo Cuban, if I had it, over any NC, but until then, I can mix it up with some of the tastier NCs.

By the way, does anyone have suggestions on what my next ISOM(s) should be, given what I already listed?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Ivory Tower said:


> PSD4s, PSP2s, BBFs, Lusitanias, VR Famosos
> 
> By the way, does anyone have suggestions on what my next "cuban cigars" should be, given what I already listed?


i think you need to stray from the partagas line (nothing wrong with 'em, i loved em).

there's always:
SCDLH El Principe (a tpc - knock your socks off)
Punch Punch Punch (a corona gorda - a very different flavor profile from what you've got now, and different size. or one of the other punch corona gordas.)
Montecristo Especials (another flavor profile/size that's vastly different from your current stock)
HdM Epicure #2s (hopefully you can find some from '03 or early '04)
RASS or RASCC (talk about a flavor all its own)

lastly:
SLR PCs (if you can find 'em)


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Been smoking nearly 2 years now. Had my first Cuban almost a year ago and plenty since. Now that I've had one and can appreciate the flavor more, I think all I've done is expand my palate to a wide array of flavors. While that wide array can encompass Cubans all on its own with the different varieties, I still enjoy all different types of cigars from all countries. One week I may crave all Cuban but other weeks (like this past week) I crave domestic value smokes and enjoy them because the flavor they have. So many great cigars out there and while Cubans are oh-so-good, I could never give up many domestic lines.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I started smoking cigars seriuosly in the 90's and smoked a great deal that are unfashionable, cheap and/or rather bad tasting.

But I also smoked a lot of cigars that I loved, and some of them I still think are good cigars. My first box was an Arturo Fuente 8-9-8 followed by a box of CAO L'anniversaire Churchills. I could have done a lot worse. 

As I got into cigars and explored more, I found many varieties that I really liked: Padron, Toraño, La Aroma de Cuba, Sancho Panza, Hoyo de Monterrey, and La Gloria Cubana all stand out to me. They are good cigars and I still love smoking them.

I didn't try my first Habano until a certain mummy FOG pushed me down the slope in a box split. I loved these cigars and it opened my eyes to a new flavor and type of smoke. I started to buy these cigars more and explore this new niche of the cigar world. 

I love my Habanos. I continually find vitolas and marquees that offer me a new experience and I love that. But it took me quite a few years to get that exposure. I'm not saying that everyone should follow my path, but I'm kind of surprised by all the new smokers that want to dive right into Habanos and only Habanos. My advice for new guys, unpopular as it is, is to explore the smokes you can find at your local shop, cbid, JR's, Thompson's or wherever. There is no rush to dive into the Habanos as tempting as the reviews here make them seem.

It seems too often that many new cigar smokers are ruling good cigars out simply because of their pedigree. I trust the reviews of a Habano made by folks who have smoked a Fuente or a Padron or a CAO far more than those made by guys who found a source and started right on the PSD4.

This was pretty long winded, and probably didn't really even address the topic of the thread, but that's how I roll. I pursue Habanos more than NC now and that has been the case for the last year or so. But I'm proud of my ghetto roots, yo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

D. Generate said:


> I started smoking cigars seriuosly in the 90's and smoked a great deal that are unfashionable, cheap and/or rather bad tasting.
> 
> But I also smoked a lot of cigars that I loved, and some of them I still think are good cigars. My first box was an Arturo Fuente 8-9-8 followed by a box of CAO L'anniversaire Churchills. I could have done a lot worse.
> 
> ...


:tpd:

Great points made here. I am probably 35% cuban, 65% N/C, and I find new N/Cs each month that I like. Most of my cubans are waiting for me to grow into them. Sure, I smoke one now and then, but I still probably smoke 8-9 N/Cs for every cuban. I will be putting away more cubans in the future to age, but do not expect to be smoking them a majority of the time for at least another 3-5 years, if that short of a time period.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

:tpd: I agree. I'm can see the slope ahead for me. Right now I'm probably 25/75. But find myself starting to snatch up as many ISOM offered by my fellow BOTL more and more. I currenty am trying to build up my stock. 2 months ago my humidor only had maybe 25 sticks. I generally keep some in my car with a humipack and stop by my Local B&M to pick up a premium NC to smoke and hang out with the guys. However I now see myself evolving as well in my selection of smokes. I still love my NC "Indian Tabac, Fonseca, La Gloria's SR, Sanja Panza, etc, however after the Padron from RJT, that has lauch me into another realm. Padrons, Habanos are starting to be my quest now. Haven't pulled the button on buying a box of ISOM but see it coming in the very near future. Thanks to CS for opening me up to a whole new world of cigars besides what I knew my local B&M carried. I check this site everyday and always walk away with something new, and few chuckles and new friendships with BOTL. :w


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

The ratio of Cuban to non hasn't quite yet tipped in favor of the Cubans yet. My humis are at 42% Cuban and 58% other (Nic, Dom, Hon, US). At the rate I'm purchasing, I imagine I'll be over the 50% mark in favor of Cubans real soon. 

It's not that I favor Cubans, but as been stated by others, there's a time and place for both. I have non-Cubans that I really enjoy and that I feel are on par with the Cubans I have. The main issue I have with Cubans is that I don't have a source for aged boxes that are ready to smoke. Most of my acquisitions are resting in my coolidor.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Problem is habanos taste better. I buy mostly cheaper NCs but anything more than 4 bucks a cigar by the box and its hard for me to justify anything but habanos. I really like Nicaraguans .... but .... its tough to see a box costing 100+ NC as being any kind of good value. Doesn't take smoking that many habanos to see the light.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I had been smoking cigars for maybe 2 years (NC only) When the Cuban bug hit me. Here in SW FL everybody and his brother has Cubans to sell. I wanted to try them as well as gift clients with Cubans. I had purchased about 12 boxes or so mostly for clients before I started doubting the legitimacy of my purchases. I just knew Cubans couldn't taste that bad. I started researching on the internet and inspecting my boxes and cigars. It didn't take long to confirm that virtually all of them were fakes. Fortunately not one client knew this either.

A little more research on the internet and I made my first purchase of real Cubans. As I recall it was a collection of unbanded fivers from Switzerland. Boom baby! I was hooked immediately and delved deeper into discerning legit from fake. _I still have a pretty fair selection of fakes I keep in my first Thompson humidor just for special occasions_. The more I smoked Cubans, the less interested I became in NCs. I found Club Stogie while searching online for more Cuban info. Around this time I was probably buying 50% NC/50% Cuban, but slid fast to my present 90% Cuban/10% NC status. I still buy certain Fuentes, Padrons, 100 anos and anything else that strikes my fancy at the time. Having said that, I still enjoy many NCs, it's just that when I have money to spend I would rather purchase Cubans.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

D. Generate said:


> I didn't try my first Habano until a certain mummy FOG (edit - he's not a FOG) pushed me down the slope in a box split.


what a low-life scumbag that guy must be. pushing you!! down a steep slope!! there's got to be a law against that. you should :sl him.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Once I tried habanos (in a trade with the Luhvul Lord) I was pretty much done. I haven't bought any NC's in close to a year now.... not that I look down on them, and I still smoke them occasionally (some stock left, gifts/bombs from others, etc.) but to be honest, there is that certain something about cuban cigars that I cannot find in any NC's.

Part of this may be in my head, but if that's true then it's only part, and hell - what's in my head counts toward enjoyment as well, so: so be it. The fact is that at any price point, given my smoking predilections, there is always a better cuban cigar than NC for me. I smoke maybe 3 to 5 cigars 'real' cigars per week (mareva and larger). For $4-8, I can smoke cigars that for my $$ consistently beat out $10-20 Opus, PAM/Ns, Anejos, and everything else I really enjoy in the NC world. 

The rest of my intake is minis, Chicos, etc - 20 minuntes or less on my commute. For these, I would rather smoke a MM cuban (at .50-$1.50 each) than anything I can find for that price in the NC realm. I actually really enjoy the 10-minunte power twang I can get from a good Partagas club, or Hoyo midi. 

For me, it's not that I think NC's suck, I just have found what I like - and it's cuban tobacco. I certainly have no disdain for others' opinions of NC tobacco, it's just that they don't happen to be where my tastebuds are happiest.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

IHT said:


> what a low-life scumbag that guy must be. pushing you!! down a steep slope!! there's got to be a law against that. you should :sl him.


Slapping bald men is, in my experience, often an unwise move - a lot of them wax that dome with stuff that is really an unpleasant tactile sensation. And that stuff is a PITA to get off... like astroglide for the skull u


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Raney, you ignorant slut.














just wanted to say that one time in my life. :tg


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

IHT said:


> Raney, you ignorant slut.
> 
> just wanted to say that one time in my life. :tg


But a slut with hair, Greg. A slut with hair.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I am buying 100% habanos... the flavor profile is just a must for me. I still enjoy an occasional NC from the ample supply I have in the humi but for me I would rather smoke an affordable Boli PC than an expensive Opus or PAM. Not that they are not good smokes to me... not at all. I enjoy them but when it has that Cuban flavor it is just so darn good.

Right now I am smoking a Guantanamera Cristal (sp) and it (although they are VERY hit or miss) is smoking fantastic! This is a cheap smoke! I have not smoked a NC that has tasted better than this chepo ISOM! I know that many will think this near sacrilege to say but this cheapy was on and I have never found a NC that can compare. Of course even some EXCELLENT quality ISOM's like LE's have tasted worse than this GC but that is just the hit or miss nature of cigars NC or Cuban... but for me it is 100% ISOM concerning buying.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

well for me it cubans became near 100% of what little I buy about 3 months after joining up here, or a few weeks ago I guess

E


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I have to try a few NC's to realign my self. It's hard to justify a Davidoff when a Cohiba and like are same or less money.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Ivory Tower said:


> I just started with the Cubans - PSD4s, PSP2s, BBFs, Lusitanias, VR Famosos - for now. But honestly, I like some of the good NCs I've had just, OK maybe almost, as much. I think my Cubans need some age, and the ones I've had are good, but they are not hitting on all cylinders yet. So, it's hard to say on any given day. I'm sure I would like a primo Cuban, if I had it, over any NC, but until then, I can mix it up with some of the tastier NCs.


I am in the same place as ivory right now. I am buying more habanos at this point but my Super premiums are smoking better for me right now that my habanos. I am enjoying what I am smoking so I have no problem letting my new purchases sit for as long as the need to. This winter I have smoked 50/50 right down the middle. I don't think i will ever give up my Fuente Maduros, but who knows??


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

The scale tipped for me about 3 years ago when I figured out I could get legit habanos for less than I was paying for boxes of "premium" NC's. Like others, I still enjoy digging into my NC stash from time to time. An Edicion de Silvio or PAM/1926 is still an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> i think you need to stray from the partagas line (nothing wrong with 'em, i loved em).
> 
> there's always:
> SCDLH El Principe (a tpc - knock your socks off)
> ...


OK. Tracked down some HdM Epicure #2s from '03, some SCdlH El Principes, and some HdM Petit Robustos (couldn't find the SLR PCs, thought I'd take a chance on these.)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Ivory Tower said:


> OK. Tracked down some HdM Epicure #2s from '03, some SCdlH El Principes, and some HdM Petit Robustos (couldn't find the SLR PCs, thought I'd take a chance on these.)


let us know what you think of 'em.

PM sent in a sec.


----------

